# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  MTB-Freeride.TV - Rideable Project

## Sethimus

Like it to ride it!

----------


## Tyrolens

Hinreißend schön und einfach eine ganz andere Klasse.

Habe nur eine Frage: Macht es etwas aus, wenn ich dort jetzt schon fahre?  :Wink:

----------


## Sethimus

Sind dir deine Eier lieb?  :Wink:

----------


## Tyrolens

Pfff. Im Zillertal hab' ich Vorrechte.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sethimus

www.mtbfreeride.tv/tv/artikel...er-video-serie

----------


## noox

Wäre cool, wenn's dann tatsächlich so spaßig ist zu fahren ist, wie der Text verspricht und die Bilder erahnen lassen.

In Österreich gibt's auch Biespiele, wo die Idee Anfänger-Strecke mit Spaß für Fortgeschrittene nicht so wirklich erfolgreich umgesetzt werden konnte.

----------


## nailen

Wenns doch was in linz geben würde, zumindest etwas lukratives  innerhalb 1 stunden im Umkreis.

Sry offtopic, wenn ich Leute bauen sehe, ärgert mich das a bissl das bei uns nix getan wird -_-.

Wie soll ich das verstehen, ist das jetzt ein trail  irgendwo oder ist das mit Lift oder macht ihr mehre linien quasi schon als bikepark?

----------


## Tyrolens

Hat lange genug gedauert, bis es in Tirol los ging. 

Das ganze PR-Theater könnt' ihr euch eigentlich ersparen. Die Photos sprechen doch sehr für sich.

----------


## Sethimus

> Wenns doch was in linz geben würde, zumindest etwas lukratives  innerhalb 1 stunden im Umkreis.
> 
> Sry offtopic, wenn ich Leute bauen sehe, ärgert mich das a bissl das bei uns nix getan wird -_-.
> 
> Wie soll ich das verstehen, ist das jetzt ein trail  irgendwo oder ist das mit Lift oder macht ihr mehre linien quasi schon als bikepark?


mit lift, vorerst eine line, diese dafuer recht lang.

----------


## Sethimus

Mehr Bilder

----------


## Sethimus

Eröffnung am 21/22.07.

----------


## Sethimus



----------


## cliomare

Gibts ein komplettes Streckenvideo?
"Geringer technischer Anspruch" klingt für mich eher abschreckend. Würd auch nicht meinen dass die meisten Downhiller/Freeider sowas suchen, aber vielleicht ist die Strecke ja für Urlaubs-Fortswegbiker gedacht? 
Wär mal interessant zu sehen was unter dieser Beschreibung wirklich zu verstehen ist.

----------


## Tyrolens

Leichter als der WC-Kurs in Pietermaritzburg wird die Strecke wohl nicht sein.  :Big Grin:  
Zell sieht die Zielgruppe halt woanders, vielleicht. Richtig krasse DH/FR Strecken gibt es wahrscheinlich aus gutem Grund so gut wie gar nicht.

----------


## Sethimus

> Gibts ein komplettes Streckenvideo?
> "Geringer technischer Anspruch" klingt für mich eher abschreckend. Würd auch nicht meinen dass die meisten Downhiller/Freeider sowas suchen, aber vielleicht ist die Strecke ja für Urlaubs-Fortswegbiker gedacht? 
> Wär mal interessant zu sehen was unter dieser Beschreibung wirklich zu verstehen ist.


schau dir mal die bilder an, da sieht man den charakter der strecke doch relativ gut?

das konzept soll ein pumptrack artiger trail sein der bergab fuehrt, viele roller/steilkurven enthaelt, aber keine steinfelder etc.
anfaenger koennen alles rollen, fortgeschrittene koennen mit dem trail spielen, die roller springen usw.

vergleichbar mit dem flowcountry trail konzept, nur halt in richtig lang

----------


## q_FTS_p

Habt ihr vor noch irgendeinen Streckenbelag draufzupacken? Oder lässt ihr den Boden so wie er auf dem Foto is, was aber recht schwierig sein könnte.

----------


## Tyrolens

Zumindest wurde der Boden ordentlich verdichtet. Da ich hoffe, dass man auf der gesamten Strecke nur wenig bremsen muss, gibt's zumindest nie Bremswellen.  :Smile:

----------


## cliomare

Nachdem auf der Arbeit FB gesperrt ist und es zu Hause fast nie funktioniert, hab ich die Bilder jetzt gerade das erste Mal anschauen können.

Ok die Strecke ist nicht so meine Sache. Verstehe euer Konzept, aber eine Strecke wo ich auch mit Starrbike bequem runterfahren kann interessiert mich nicht. Vor allem mag ich keine rausgebaggerten Strecken, finde natürlich anmutende Strecken mit Wurzeln, reingebauten Anliegern, kleinen Sprüngen etc (zB wie in Finale die ersten paar hundert Höhenmeter von der Nato Base runter oder wie früher in Ogau) viel geiler.

Vielleicht gibts ja genug Biker deren Geschmack anders ist so dass es sich für euch lohnt. Wenn daneben noch ein, zwei "richtige" Strecken wären würd ichs cool finden. So ein "Pump Track" mal zwischendurch zum relaxen ist ja spassig, aber als einzige Strecke zu wenig.

Habt ihr vor, noch andere Strecken dazu zu bauen?

----------


## Tyrolens

Laut Interview vom Chef wird es noch weitere Strecken geben. Oberammergau war ach weitgehend ausgebaggert. Aber halt klug gebaggert.

----------


## MadMag

mmhhh, lecker  :Big Grin:  die bilder machen schon mal lust auf 's fahren.

so wie es aussieht, geht bei uns in tirol, dem land der verbote und einschränkungen, jetzt endlich mal was mit offiziell abgesegneten strecken, trails, bikeparks etc. weiter. hoffentlich spriesen diese dann wie die sprichwörtlichen schwammerln aus dem boden  :Wink: 

man hörte ja schon seit langem, dass es im zillertal mal was offizielles geben soll. ich finde es gut, dass man erstmals das projekt mit einer strecke für alle beginnt und sieht, wie es sich entwickelt. und kommt die sache bei den einheimischen und auch touristen gut an, ist das ganze sicher noch ausbaufähig.
über kurz oder lang sollte man sich aber um einen ausbau und dem anlegen mehrerer strecken gedanken machen. dass die strecke für wirklich jeden fahrbahr sei, ist segen und fluch zugleich: man hat dann von blutigen anfängern bis hin zu "semiprofis" alles auf der strecke. da kann es schon mal zu brenzligen situationen kommen. aber hier muss man dann einfach an die vernunft der leute appellieren  :Wink: 

jedenfalls hoffe ich, beim opening zeit zu haben und dabei sein zu können!  :Big Grin: 

wünsche dem team noch viel erfolg und weiter so!

----------


## klamsi

> das konzept soll ein pumptrack artiger trail sein der bergab fuehrt, viele roller/steilkurven enthaelt, aber keine steinfelder etc.
> anfaenger koennen alles rollen, fortgeschrittene koennen mit dem trail spielen, die roller springen usw.


Das Konzept ist finde ich genau richtig für einen Beginner-Trail auf dem sich jeder langsam rantasten kann um ein Gefühl fürs Bike zu entwickeln + für fortgeschritten die dann die ein oder andere Kombination (doublen, surfen usw.) probieren können.

So etwas fehlt finde ich in allen Österreichischen BikeParks bzw. wurde schlecht umgesetzt (korrigiert ich wenns irgendwo etwas in der art gibt).
Edit: Ich glaub vor 2-3 Jahren gabs mal ein Video von einem Trail in Bend Oregon USA der mMn der Perfekte Trail für Beginner aber auch Fortgeschrittene zum Spass haben war. 

Bin schon gespannt wie euch der Trail gelungen ist, möchte auf jeden fall mal vorbeischaun um selbst zu sehen ob der was kann oder nicht. Und bitte keinen Belag drauf außer es geht echt ned ohne...  :Smirk: 
Enduroradl is wahrscheinlich perfekt!?

----------


## Tyrolens

Sehe ich das richtig, dass nur Tageskarten oder Einzelfahrten angeboten werden?

www.zillertalarena.com/de/are...zjochbahn.html

----------


## Sethimus

@cliomare: ich versteh dich schon, nur bringt es den betreibern nichts nur eine spezialisten strecke hinzustellen an denen nur wenige ihren spass haben. sowas kannst ein tal weiter haben. damit der dortige tourismus versteht um was es geht braucht es erstmal eine strecke fuer das derzeitige sommerpublikum. sobald diese angenommen ist, soll natuerlich erweitert werden, das geht halt alles nicht in einem jahr. 

@tyrolens: paar mal bremsen muss man schon, das gibt das gelaende halt vor  :Wink:  

@klamsi: enduro bike reicht, werd ich auch mitnehmen

----------


## Sethimus

> Sehe ich das richtig, dass nur Tageskarten oder Einzelfahrten angeboten werden?
> 
> www.zillertalarena.com/de/are...zjochbahn.html


muss ich nachfragen, weiss ich nicht auswendig...

----------


## Tyrolens

Egal wo ich hin komme, so richtige Profis oder halt Leute, die gegen die Uhr fahren, sehe ich kaum bis gar nie, insofern muss man sich auch fragen, wie der Sport in der Realität überhaupt aussieht. Er ist aber sicher mehr Zillertal Arena als Champery.

----------


## noox

Bin gespannt, ob das Konzept "für Anfänger und Fortgeschrittene spaßig" gut umgesetzt ist. Momentan fällt mir persönlich da der Flow Country in Bischofsmais und der Hacklberg-Trail in Saalbach Hinterglemm ein. Wobei der Flow Country auf Dauer sicher auch fad wird - aber in Rahmen eines größeren Bikeparks ein sehr feiner Trail. Der Hacklberg-Trail ist hauptsächlich Naturtrail und hat auch seinen Reiz daher, da er nicht so einfach erreichbar ist, weil ma 25 min raufschieben muss. Beiden Trails gemein ist, dass sie sehr flach sind. Man muss kaum bremsen. Am Hacklberg wird man auch ziemlich schnell.

Relativ gut für Anfänger bis Fortgeschrittene ist meiner Meinung nach auch der blaue Kurs im Bikepark-Tirol. (mit Anfänger meine ich nicht totale Anfänger)

Saalbach baut ja momentan auch voll auf Anfänger und Touren-Biker. Prinzipiell eine gute Sache, damit das Tal prinzipiell mal gut erschlossen wird, man auf fast jedem Berg fahren kann, und man irgendwann überall schöne Verbindungstrails hat. Aber es wäre dann sicher auch sinnvoll zusätzlich zur X-Line oder dem Bergstadl-Trail noch was für fortgeschrittene Biker zu machen. 

Ich bin natürlich einseitig geprägt und kenne die Downhill-Family. Die sind jedes Wochenende in irgendeinen Park und wollen auch mal eine Woche oder zwei irgendwohin zum Downhillen. Momentan ist da noch großes Potential da. Wenn jemand eine Woche Downhillen will, dann macht er entweder einen Roadtrip oder er fährt nach PDS. Oder überhaupt Kanada - hauptsächlich Whistler. Downhill-Urlaub in Österreich könnte ich mir z.B. noch nicht vorstellen. Am nächsten würde noch Saalbach kommen, wenn man Downhill- und Tourenbiken kombiniert. Ansonsten müsste man einen Roadtrip machen.

Also ich würde mir schon mal wünschen, dass man auch in Österreich in einem relativ eng begrenzten Gebiet soviele Downhill-Strecken (mit verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsstufen) zur Verfügung hat, dass man eine Woche feinen Downhill-Urlaub machen kann.

----------


## noox

> Egal wo ich hin komme, so richtige Profis oder halt Leute, die gegen die Uhr fahren, sehe ich kaum bis gar nie, insofern muss man sich auch fragen, wie der Sport in der Realität überhaupt aussieht. Er ist aber sicher mehr Zillertal Arena als Champery.


Ich fahre fast nur mit Leute, die in den österreichischen Parks alle Strecken fahren - nicht unbedingt alle schwierigen Obstacles - aber doch alle Strecken. Leogang, Planai, Semmering, X-Line, ... da sind schon viele Leute unterwegs, die ziemlich gut unterwegs sind.

----------


## Tyrolens

Ich meine das wirklich im Sinne von DH Fahren als Leistungssport. So bisschen wie im Winter, wo fast alle irgendwie auf der Piste oder außerhalb fahren, dort auch die steilen, vereisten schwarzen Pisten und das härte off piste Zeug und dann gibt's eben auch diese ganz kleine Menge von Leistungssportlern, die eben gegen die Uhr fahren. 
Auf der blauen Strecke in Steinach hab ich schon öfters so 10 Jährige mit Baumarkt-Hardtail gesehen. Und hinten drein der Vater mit dem XC-Hardtail.  :Smile:

----------


## noox

Leistungssport ist aber jetzt wieder ein ganz anderes Thema (?)  Zumindest verstehe ich da deinen Zusammenhang nicht.

----------


## champery82

> Egal wo ich hin komme, so richtige Profis oder halt Leute, die gegen die Uhr fahren, sehe ich kaum bis gar nie, insofern muss man sich auch fragen, wie der Sport in der Realität überhaupt aussieht. Er ist aber sicher mehr Zillertal Arena als Champery.


Mir macht es immer wieder Spaß denjenigen zu zuhören, die oben am Start von der X-Line in Saalbach damit rumposaunen wie sie gleich die ganze Strecke in unter 10 min. fahren. (Meistens die Fahrer mit Lenkerhörnchen, Klingel und Navi fehlt nur noch ein Korb vorne, eine Bikeantenne mit Fahne und eine Schubstange hinten). Selbst nach eigenen 3 Abfahrten sind die dann noch immer nicht unten angekommen und schieben deren Hightech Gerät mitten (wo auch sonst) auf der Strecke die Wurzelpassagen herunter.
Es gibt aber auch einige die richtig schnell und vor allem auch konditionell richtig gut unterwegs sind.
Ich brauch min. 2 bis 3 Pausen.

----------


## Tyrolens

Ja, stimmt noox, dieser Zusammenhang ist nicht so einfach herzustellen und so ganz weiß ich jetzt auch nicht, wie ich auf diese Argumentationsschiene geraten bin.
Ich denke, dass die, die schwierige Strecken verlangen, schon irgendwie immer gegen die Uhr fahren und sei es nur eine imaginäre, innere Uhr, immer sich die Frage stellend, ob der letzte run jetzt besser als der vorletzte war, ob man sich verbessert hat, oder nicht. Lediglich bei den ganz krassen Freeride-Sachen geht's wahrscheinlich mehr um den thrill alleine. Die, die wegen des flows faren (ist wohl die absolute Mehrheit), macht das überall, so lange es den flow gibt, spielt bei denen der Schwierigkeitsgrad keine Rolle. 
Insofern müsste man aber davon ausgehen, dass jeder DH-Fahrer auch auf einfachen Strecken seinen Spaß haben sollte. Er muss nur schnell genug fahren. Was ich bisher von der Strecke in Zell am Ziller gesehen habe, wird die schon weit unter jenen Geschwindigkeiten abartig schwierig, die in Pietermaritzburg erreicht wurden (70 km/h, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere).
Also bei den Leistungsorientierten, die auch Rennen fahren, verstehe ich, dass sie auch sehr schwierige Strecken wollen, weil man ja ein Abbild der Rennbedingungen zum Trainieren braucht. Nur: Die Realität ist bekanntlich eine Illusion und jeder stellt sich unter einer renntaugliches Strecke etwas anderes vor und somit ist es auch rein subjektiv, zwischen schwierigen und einfachen Strecken zu unterscheiden. Oder kann man das irgendwie messen? Wenn sich ein Kurs schwierig anfühlt, meint man wahrscheinlich, dass er anstrengend zu fahren ist und die Schwierigkeit darin liegt, schnell zu sein??? Da werden völlig subjektive Eindrücke zu einem Bild verwurstet, das vielleicht mal die Realität trifft, oft aber auch nicht. Man sieht das auch schön am heurigen WC, der ja auch durch sehr unterschiedliche Strecken strahlt. Ich glaube hingegen nicht, dass es ein Downhillstreckenrezept gibt. 100 m Wurzelfeld, 50 m Steinfeld, 10 drops und fertig ist die DH-Strecke; ich glaube, dass das so nicht funktioniert. Zell ist auch insofern anders, als das meines Wissens die erste Strecke in AUT ist, die von Velosolutions gebaut wurde. Ich denke, dass der Baustil des Streckenbauers etwas sehr individuelles ist. Hinter Velosolutions steckt Claudio Caluori, selbst WC-Fahrer i.R. und heute Teammanager (Scott11). 
Von den Photos zu schließen, könnte die Strecke in Zell auch noch durchaus schwierig werden. Das hängt vor allem von der Pflege ab.  :Wink:  Das ewige auf und ab, sowie die Richtungswechsel (pump track like), werden bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten auf jeden Fall alles andere als unanstrengend sein. 


In 10 Tagen wissen wir mehr. Leider soll das Wetter unterirdisch sein. 
Einen Wunsch hätte ich noch, auch wenn er unerfüllbar ist, wäre es sehr schön, wenn die Talstation ohne Dauerbeschallung auskäme.  :Wink:

----------


## Sethimus

Gibt natuerlich auch ein (Facebook) Gewinnspiel  :Wink: bit.ly/rideable-project-gewinnspiel

----------


## noox

Wenn ich's richtig in Erinnerung habe, dann hat Claudio Caluori ja auch Champery gemacht und letztes Jahr den Umbau der Weltcup-Downhill-Strecke in Leogang vorgenommen. 

Trail-Bauen ist definitiv nicht leicht. Ich bin auch nur Laie. Aber zuerst hat man mal einen Berg. Dann hat man mal eine menge Einschränkungen: Grundstücksbesitzer, Bewilligungen, Gebieten in denen man nicht bauen kann (Naturschutz, Steilheit, Feuchtigkeit, Bodenbeschaffenheit, Skipiste in die man nix Größeres reinbauen darf, ...)

Dann sollst unter diesen Rahmenbedingungen einen Trail bauen, der möglichst vielen Leuten Spaß macht. Vermutlich ist es sogar fast leichter eine schwierige Downhill-Strecke zu bauen, als einen flowigen Trail. Ein totaler Einsteiger-Trail ist vielleicht auch net so schwer, weil's da net so tragisch ist, wenn die Anlieger net sauber passen, Sprünge brauchst auch keine...

Aber dann echt was bauen, wo die Anlieger passen, wo man möglichst natürlich die Geschwindigkeit regelt, wo die Sprünge passen, ... das ist echt nicht easy.

Denk mir  öfters, warum man nicht mehr mit kleineren oder größeren Gegenanstiegen arbeitet, um Geschwindigkeit rauszunehmen. Teilweise könnte man es auch mit Step-Ups kombinieren. Step-Ups richtig gemacht sind meiner Meinung nach eine der wenigsten gefährlichen Sprünge, weil man mit relativ geringer vertikaler Geschwindigkeit landet. 

Letztes WE bin ich wieder einen neuen Trail gefahren. Eher flach. Vor einer Kurve fällt der Trail dann steiler ab. Jeder geht voll in die Eisen: Riesiger Wartungsaufwand an dieser Stelle. Vielleicht gibt's 10 Gründe, warum man es so gebaut hat. Aber ich hab mir halt gedacht: Warum nicht kurz wieder Hang-Aufwärts . Dann eine größere Kurve, in der langsamer, die nicht so weit raufkommen abschneiden können, und schnellere richtig weit nach oben ausholen. Dann rein in einen g'scheiten Anlieger und weiter geht's. Weniger Anbremsen - weniger Bremswellen - geringerer Wartungsaufwand. 

Zu den Racern: In Österreich und Umgebung gibt's schon einige Strecken, wo die Racer ihre Herausforderungen finden. Planai, Leogang. Teilweise kenne ich die zwar nicht, aber sicher auch interessant: Schöckl, Nordkette (unten), Maribor, Feuerkogel, Mautern? X-Line, ... Ab einer gewissen Geschwindigkeit wird auch eine mittelschwere Strecke schwer. Und außerdem sind die eh das halbe Jahr auf Rennen unterwegs. Also da würde ich nicht sagen, dass die zuwenig zum Trainieren haben. 

Ich find's gut, dass auch viele Anfänger-Trails entstehen. Aber ich würde mir auch wünschen, dass es im nächsten Schritt auch wieder zusätzliche Strecken für Fortgeschrittene und gute Fahrer gibt. Das sind ja auch viele Tausend im deutschsprachigen Raum - und vor allem fahren die ja auch viel mehr als ein Anfänger. Ein Anfänger fährt irgendwann gar nicht mehr oder er ist dann kein Anfänger mehr  :Wink:

----------


## Tyrolens

Schwierige Strecke bauen: Absperrband und fertig.  :Wink: 

Die Idee mit dem Gegenanstieg hatte ich auch schon. Darum ja auch meine Frage, ob man viel bremsen muss. Warum das in Realität nicht gemacht wird, weiß ich auch nicht. Teilweise müsste man dazu halt viel Erde bewegen, aber vom Bewegungsablauf her wär's schon fein. Rauf, runter, links, rechts... viel Beschleunigung...

Die ganze Sache beginnt in Westösterreich halt auch erst langsam zu wachsen und weil man mit dem ganzen Geld verdienen will, muss man erst mal eine gewisse Breitenwirkung erzeugen. Das ist wie beim Skifahren: Zuerst blaue und rote Piste, kann kommt erst der funpark und die eine oder andere schwarze Piste für's Prospekt. 
Im Zillertal selbst gibt's auch keine richtige Szene, wie etwa bei den Snowboardern. Wenn man also auch Leute anlocken will, die nicht so der so zum Urlaub gekommen wären (sind fast immer Familienurlaube), dann wird man das Angebot sowieso vergrößern müssen. Oder man belasst es einfach bei einem feinen Angebot für Familien...

----------


## Sethimus

och im zillertal werdens auch immer mehr, man sieht immer oefter wen auf den trails, das projekt jetzt sollte das ganze dann richtig forcieren.

----------


## Sethimus



----------


## Tyrolens

Ha, ha, ha, ökologische Bauaufsicht... die ist im Zillertal natürlich extrem wichtig.  :Wink: 

Ich wollt's eh schon schreiben, aber der Baggerfahrer hat es eigentlich vorweg genommen. Wenn nur die Hälfte jener Zillertaler, die ein MX-Bike haben, sich auch ein MTB zulegen, wird ein Trail alleine bald zu wenig sein.

----------


## lister_yu

hi,

find´ das projekt super. egal welche art von strecke gebaut wird - alles ist ein bereicherung für den mtb-sport.

könntet ihr noch einmal posten wie es mit den karten (tages-, stunden- und/oder halbtageskarten?) ausschaut?

vielen dank!

----------


## Sethimus

preise findest du unter:

www.zillertalarena.com/de/are...zjochbahn.html

waehrend dem opening wochenende kostet es nichts.

----------


## Tyrolens

Das ist jetzt bissl blöd, dass die Bahn mit den Tickets nicht flexibler ist.

----------


## Sethimus

wie meinst du das?

----------


## Tyrolens

Weil es laut homepage eben keine Halbtageskarten gibt und für viele wär's nett, wenn es noch so einen Nachmittagstarif für Leute gäbe, die nach der Arbeit noch ein paar Runden drehen wollen. 3 Fahrten zu 12 Euro oder so.

----------


## noox

Halbtageskarte wäre fein (falls es die nicht gibt.) Tageskarten-Preise sind ja günstig - allerdings ist es halt zur Zeit erst eine Strecke. Aber mehr sollen folgen. 

 Der typische Nach-der-Arbeit-Fahrer hat vermutlich eh eine Saisonkarte. Also ein 3x Karte kenne ich sonst auch von keinem Park. Außer die Punktekarten bei den Einsersesselliften in DE.

----------


## steve_

gibt's a saisonskarte oder werd das niks mehr fur dem sommer?

----------


## klamsi

Das Wetter schaut ja fürs Wochenende eher schlecht aus für die Gegend. Hält die Strecke den vorhergesagten Wassermassen stand?
Wäre schade wenns dann nur der halbe spass wäre weil der nötige Speed fehlt bzw. die Strecke dadurch gröber beschädigt würde...

----------


## noox

Ich war ja Montag und Dienstag dort. Ich bin grad beim Schneiden eines GoPro Runs und beim Schreiben eines Artikels.

Sie möchten die Strecke in einem wirklich super Zustand präsentieren. Es ist aber doch eine Naturstrecke, und wenn bei Schlechtwetter viele fahren, wird's natürlich ausgefahren. Das meiste ist eher flach, aber ein paar Stellen für Bremswellen und Rillen gibt's sicher. Und manche Stellen sind generell noch sehr weich. Aber das weitaus Meiste dürfte auch im Nassen halten. Es sind letztes Wochenende im Regen angeblich schon einige Einheimische illegaler Weise gefahren. Der Strecke hat das aber so wie wir das verstehen nicht wirklich geschadet. Also für uns sicher auch gut fahrbar. Für einen (blutigen) Anfänger, der da auch runterkommen soll, sind aber so nasse Verhältnisse mit rutschigen Kurven schon eine Herausforderung. 

Einzig der erste Teil ist im Nassen mühsam, weil so flach. Im Trockenem wäre der sicher lustig, aber im Nassen kann man den ruhig auslassen. Sind nur ein paar 100 m, die kann man auch auf der Asphaltstraße runterrollen. Und man hat noch immer 5 km Trail. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass der erste Teil am WE sogar gesperrt bleibt. Weil es bringt nix den zu fahren, wenn's tief ist - aber kaputt wird er. Da der Teil aber eher im flachen Gelände ist, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass man den mittelfristig sogar halbwegs fest bekommt (ich meine, auch wenn's ansonst nass ist).

----------


## steve_

samstag ist ehr slecht aber am sonntag wird's bei uns besser. mal schaue

----------


## noox

Mein News-Bericht: Neues im Zillertal: RideAble Project

GoPro-Run:

----------


## steve_

bin gespannt auf sonntag momental ist wirklich sauwetter.

----------


## News-Pics

Hab jetzt grad die aktuelle Info, dass nach den Arbeiten am obersten Pump-Track-Teil dieser "der trockenste Teil vom Trail" ist.

----------


## Tyrolens

Wir waren gestern mal auf einen Sprung auf der Strecke. Es war relativ feucht, der Boden dort hat halt ein gutes Wasserspeichervermögen. Dadurch wird die Linienwahl etwas eingeschränkt. Daher sind meine Aussagen sicher nicht allgemein gültig. 
Aber ich und vor allem meine Begleiter haben Bedenken, ob das wirklich eine Anfängerstrecke ist. Einer meiner Begleiter hatte die Woche davor ein Singletrail erprobtes Mädl dabei und die ist zum Beispiel nicht alles gefahren. Was ich aber gut finde ist, dass die Strecke für Anfänger nicht schnell fahrbar ist, was immerhin der Sicherheit dient. Die Kurven sind teilweise schon sehr eng und momentan auch nicht schön/sauber ausgefahren. Vermutlich wird da noch geshaped? Positiv ist aber, dass man auf der Strecke definitiv das Kurvenfahren sehr gut lernen kann (bei weitem besser auf den einfachen Bolzstrecken wie etwas in Steinach. Aber wiederum - ob dass die Zielgruppe möchte? Insofern müsste man die Zielgruppe auf ambitionierte(!!!) Bikeparkanfänger einschränken. Der Downhill-Nachwuchs ist dort sicher sehr sehr gut aufgehoben. So bissl durch rollen ist in unseren Augen eher nicht möglich. Vor allem weil bei einigen Kurven schlampiges Fahren durchaus schmerzhaft werden kann.

Ein dickes Lob gibt es von mir für die Streckenrandbegrünung. Das finde ich sehr wichtig. 

Wenn die Strecke trocken (teilweise wird man sie wahrscheinlich trocken legen müssen) ist und die engen Kurven ordentlich ausgefahren sind, macht die Strecke sicherlich viel Spaß und wird bei meiner Heimfahrt aus Freising sicher eine fixe Zwischenstation sein. 

Reifenempfehlung derzeit: Highroller, sicher nicht Minion.

----------


## muerte

Hej

Ich hol das mal hervor. Wie sieht es den derzeit dort aus mit den Strecken?

Dieses Rideable is ja von Wiesenalm, oder?
Mehr Strecken gibt es aber am Isskogel Richtung Gerlos, stimmt das?

Danke

----------


## tecxx

https://www.downhill-board.com/77981...ghlight=gerlos

----------


## DownChrime

Zell gibt es nur eine Strecke: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-8aitGrd9Q

VORSICHT an der Baustelle ! Sehr grober Schotter !
Die Spur ist jetzt etwas anderst als in meinem Video von 2015, man schwimmt mehr runter als fahren.
Es gehn auch zwei "Gräben" längsseits durch die Baustelle.

Alles andere ist ok "rot".

Gerlos sind im Prinzip 3 Strecken.
Von  oben weg eine blaue Strecke, wenn du die entlang fährst bleibt sie  blau. Es gibt aber Abzweigungen zu einem kurzem roten und schwarzen  Teilstück.

Mh ich hab jetzt das Video wie man zur langen roten Strecke kommt gar nicht online...

Alsooooo, von oben weg das 1. Stück ist immer gleich. Du kommst recht bald zu einer kleinen Holzbrücke über einen Zaun.
Nach dem Zaun kann man gerade weiter (blau, rot, schwarz) ODER rechts den Schotterweg entlang.
Dort kommst zu einer grossen Skihütte, rechts vorbei und du solltest bald den Anfang der 2. roten Strecke sehen.

----------

